# Who likes TV shows about home buying/home improvment? Which ones?



## RadishRose (Jun 27, 2014)

I love HGTV's Househunters International and Property Brothers


----------



## Pappy (Jun 27, 2014)

I enjoy Buying Alaska, and the ones about Buying the Beach homes. Oh and Buying the Bayou.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 27, 2014)

I've only seen buying Alaska, nice show!   I used to like watching Extreme Home Makeover, where they rebuilt homes for needy families.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jun 27, 2014)

I like HouseHunters too, In fact it is one of a very few programs that I still watch on TV.  I used to watch the tall blond, can't remember her name, on 'Divine Designs', but have not seen that on lately.


----------



## peppermint (Jun 27, 2014)

RadishRose said:


> I love HGTV's Househunters International and Property Brothers



I agree....especially in the summer when there are repeats of shows......


----------



## BlunderWoman (Jun 27, 2014)

well for a while I was quite addicted to them....then all I could think about was what was wrong with my house so I stopped watching


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 28, 2014)

BlunderWoman said:


> well for a while I was quite addicted to them....then all I could think about was what was wrong with my house so I stopped watching



LOL .. I agree.


----------



## kcvet (Jun 28, 2014)

I still watch home time, this old house and Ron Hazelton


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 9, 2014)

OMGosh, I just found this RR, and my sister loved the Property Bros.  so I finally watched one with her, and I am hooked!!  I love these guys, and it is soooooo fun to see the transformations!!  It does make me wish I could do this once in my life, but it is great to get to watch it anyway Denise


----------



## Lee (Nov 9, 2014)

At the moment I am re-doing a kitchen set just because I saw one re-done on Property Brothers Buy & Sell. I fell in love with it, promptly sold my set I had for more than I thought I would get for it, hunted & found something similar to the show on Kijiji and am now in the midst of wondering why I watch the show that I just know is gonna get me in trouble.

And my other fave is Love It Or List It.

Question for the gals, who is more handsome, Scott Or Jonathan from the Property Brothers. I vote Jonathan.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 9, 2014)

Ok, I think it's the personality most, but Jonathon for me, and sis LOL!

Hey, good for you Lee, that is so cool how you redid something and sold it for more.  I think I have also seen Love it or list it if it is with the same guys??


----------



## AprilT (Nov 9, 2014)

Those shows, for me, used to be like religion is for some people till they started messing up my cable package and started separating them into basic super basic, digital super sonic basic.  I got tired of the nonsense, so last year when they took HGTV off the package I said forget about it and just stuck with what I have as long as I could still watch Walking dead and Longmire.  Anyway they took away most of the home remodeling project shows that aired on that channel which I missed a lot.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 9, 2014)

Dish pulled a fast one on my sis, they lost their deal with TCM like dopes  Also, we had Hallmark Movies and Myteries, just came across it one day, then it was gone again.  They gave us a 30 day trial but didn't tell us, so I thought it was pretty chincy to not tell us first of all, and second, we have darn little out of 100 plus channels

Here's free episodes, full episodes on their site:

http://www.hgtv.com/shows/property-brothers/property-brothers-full-episodes-videos


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 9, 2014)

I pay -0- for the 70 or so channels on my HD TV these days .. pulled the plug on the huge cable bill last year, and just use an outdoor antenna on the roof.  ... so for no money, all I have left of home improvement shows is the Live Well Network and the little they have to offer, but what the heck!  ... I'm only into maintenance these days, no improvements ..


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 9, 2014)

Wow, you can get 70 channels?  Do you get TCM or Hallmark by chance?  Actually, there are so many shows on the internet now, I watch a lot of them instead of tv.  Watch our internet go up as people start getting rid of TV.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 9, 2014)

If I get three good channels with an antenna, I'd be lucky in my area the cable/satellite companies say to most people you arewned:and try to do something about it we will scramble you puny antenna signals.  It mostly depends on where you are located in my area, doesn't matter the antenna, you are not getting much over the air without them.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 9, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Wow, you can get 70 channels?  Do you get TCM or Hallmark by chance?  Actually, there are so many shows on the internet now, I watch a lot of them instead of tv.  Watch our internet go up as people start getting rid of TV.



No TCM or Hallmark.  I get all the major networks though, and noticeably brighter/clearer then they were with AT&T Uverse!  FACT!     ... 
but, anyway, I'm not a TV person to begin with, so it's easy for me to blow a lot of programs off ...


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 9, 2014)

I used to be addicted to the original _This Old House_ and _The New Yankee Workshop_ when I was doing maintenance work, but when I stopped working in that field I sort of lost interest.

Now it seems the few newer home improvement shows I've seen emphasize spending big bucks at the store instead of the actual mechanics of installation, and they hardly ever work on interesting houses like TOH did.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 9, 2014)

Bonnie said:


> No TCM or Hallmark.  I get all the major networks though, and noticeably brighter/clearer then they were with AT&T Uverse!  FACT!     ...
> but, anyway, I'm not a TV person to begin with, so it's easy for me to blow a lot of programs off ...



I can live without it for sure, just happened my sis has it, and since I'm staying with her I got hooked on a few programs.  Mostly I watch movie, old one especially off my laptop/hdmi cord to TV screen.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 9, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> I used to be addicted to the original _This Old House_ and _The New Yankee Workshop_ when I was doing maintenance work, but when I stopped working in that field I sort of lost interest.
> 
> *Now it seems the few newer home improvement shows I've seen emphasize spending big bucks at the store instead of the actual mechanics of installation, and they hardly ever work on interesting houses like TOH did*.



Very true, they used to do a lot of budget redos as well, it was once a really great channel, I can't say I really miss this show as much as I once did.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 9, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> I used to be addicted to the original _This Old House_ and _The New Yankee Workshop_ when I was doing maintenance work, but when I stopped working in that field I sort of lost interest.
> 
> Now it seems the few newer home improvement shows I've seen emphasize spending big bucks at the store instead of the actual mechanics of installation, and they hardly ever work on interesting houses like TOH did.



I heard of that show, but never watched.  What I find most interesting about shows like this, is like when they do a fix up job on their old home, to bring the selling price up.  Then, they can pick a home that they want, and have extra from their budget to make changes if they want.  It's so cool to me since I know nothing about buying houses


----------



## Lee (Nov 9, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Ok, I think it's the personality most, but Jonathon for me, and sis LOL!
> 
> Hey, good for you Lee, that is so cool how you redid something and sold it for more.  I think I have also seen Love it or list it if it is with the same guys??



Denise, Love It Or List It could be just a Canadian program. It's pretty good. He is a realtor who tries to get a couple to move and she is a designer who does a re-do to convince them to stay. They each have a budget for either a new home or for a reno. And each of the couples has a different idea about staying put or moving. Generally Hilary Farr wins and he has to buy her a martini.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 9, 2014)

Oh, we do get it!!  She locked him in the closet the other day, they are funny together!!


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Aug 2, 2017)

I know this is an old thread but I need to throw in my 2 cents...
Those shows should be on Cartoon network ,
There has never been any type of remodel,rehab,whatever it's called that goes off without a hitch like they portray...measurements are off, rooms are crooked,sheetrock cracks,studs aren't on 16"
I know it all has to be done in an hour,but it's to much smoke and mirrors for me.
I helped build 2 decks, 1 garage and took a house built in 1937 down to the studs,insulated and sheetrocked.
Least favorite was taking out the plaster and lathe


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 2, 2017)

SifuPhil said:


> I used to be addicted to the original _This Old House_ and _The New Yankee Workshop_ when I was doing maintenance work, but when I stopped working in that field I sort of lost interest.
> 
> Now it seems the few newer home improvement shows I've seen emphasize spending big bucks at the store instead of the actual mechanics of installation, and they hardly ever work on interesting houses like TOH did.



Me too with This Old House .  The tools they use to make stuff?  The average house doesn't have that stuff.

And I cringe when they use the table saw without a gaurd.  The table saw has a bad habit of kick back.  I got a nice gash on my thumb.  I was lucky.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 2, 2017)

Canadian show Holmes on Holmes.  He just tears everything out and starts from scratch.  Anyone can do that if they have enough money.

My friend called me over to fix his front door.  When I got there I told him we have to tear the front porch down first.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Aug 2, 2017)

When we took out the upstairs tub it was literally testing on 2 beams....
My hubby was nauseous, we had 2 toddlers at the time,their weight plus a tub full of water could have easily been a disaster.


----------



## Trade (Aug 2, 2017)

Giantsfan1954 said:


> When we took out the upstairs tub it was literally testing on 2 beams....
> My hubby was nauseous, we had 2 toddlers at the time,their weight plus a tub full of water could have easily been a disaster.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 2, 2017)

AprilT said:


> If I get three good channels with an antenna, I'd be lucky in my area the cable/satellite companies say to most people you arewned:and try to do something about it we will scramble you puny antenna signals.  It mostly depends on where you are located in my area, doesn't matter the antenna, you are not getting much over the air without them.



I doubt they can scramble the over the air channels. Interference with over the air signals is illegal. The cable companies use those signals and rebroadcast them.


----------

